# Trimming hair around eyes



## cocos mommy (Apr 3, 2005)

Am I supposed to trim the hair around Coco's eyes? They are poking him in the eye ball or am I supposed to let it grow out?
It is very hard to type since he insists on laying on my left hand.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I would recommend trimming them using a small scissors with rounded tips. Like the one on the far left:









I bought one at PetSmart for around $8


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I am so glad you asked this question. I have noticed that the groomer's clips the hair on the bridge of her nose very short. While it isn't poking in her eyes, after two weeks, it looks like my unshaven legs. I keep thinking if this hair gets long enough, it can be parted and pulled into the top knot. I'd love to hear what some of you do!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I trim Peanuts, but just enough so it frames his eyes and doesn't poke him. I usually have to redo it every week after bath time, and since I'm trying to grow out Tic's hair I just use a little dab of hair gel to comb it up and away from his eyes.


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

this is a great question because i have been wondering what to do about the hair is tessa's eyes too! at first i thought maybe i should just tough it out until it grows out. i try to brush it and apply a little bit of vaseline to keep the hairs in place but after a nap, once again all her hair is in her eyes. she also has som tear stains that are pretty dark so should i trim them? what do you all think?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@Apr 26 2005, 12:17 PM
> *I trim Peanuts, but just enough so it frames his eyes and doesn't poke him.  I usually have to redo it every week after bath time<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56831*


[/QUOTE]
I do the same thing


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ourprettytessa_@Apr 26 2005, 12:30 PM
> *she also has som tear stains that are pretty dark so should i trim them? what do you all think?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56838*


[/QUOTE]
I trimmed Lexi. 

I just have to say Tessa is adorable!!!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

I regret trimming Phoebe's. I did it mainly because of the staining, and as I knew it was going to do, the staining just went to the hair underneath. If I kept cutting she would have a gully on either side of her mouth. So now I am growing it out and the stains are just on the short hairs but it looks bad







I hope I can stand it long enough to get into the pony.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I brought up this older thread because I just had Abbey to the groomer and she shaved the hair on the bridge of her nose between the eyes. Will this be okay or should we just be trimming it? Thanks.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Abbey_@Jul 14 2005, 12:44 PM
> *I brought up this older thread because I just had Abbey to the groomer and she shaved the hair on the bridge of her nose between the eyes.  Will this be okay or should we just be trimming it?  Thanks.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I keep the hair on the bridge of Jack's nose shaved almost to the skin. It keeps those hairs from getting red, and also keeps them from stabbing him in the eyes. See his dogster page to see how it looks, if you want:









http://www.dogster.com/?163574

cheers!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Aw Jack is so cute







Either way is fine. My old groomer used to shave between Peanut's eyes too, but now I just trim the strays that poke him


----------

